# Spain internet , need help please



## Joe Kilroy (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi

I live near Malaga and work on the internet , does anyone know if it's possible here to get some kind of connection or device for my laptop which will allow me to have internet wherever I am ? Does such a thing exist here and how much is it?

I heard someone mention a "dongle" but I'm not sure the Spanish would understand that and my Spanish isn't good enough yet,

Cheers for any help,

Joe.

ps- Internet connection would need to be strong enough signal to run SKype and chat by it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joe Kilroy said:


> Hi
> 
> I live near Malaga and work on the internet , does anyone know if it's possible here to get some kind of connection or device for my laptop which will allow me to have internet wherever I am ? Does such a thing exist here and how much is it?
> 
> ...


Vodafone do dongles - in a good reception area they are good enough to use skype

I've always just called it a _donglay_ - that's as near as I can write the word with spanish pronunciation

I belive they are sometimes called _mochila_ - but as that is also the word for a schoolbag/backpack it might cause confusion


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Vodafone (and as far as I know everyone else) call them a "módem USB", if you also mention 3G in the same sentence then you should be fine and get the right thing!

It depends exactly where you are and what coverage there is but 2mb down/1mb up is typical with a 3g dongle and a decent signal. Most dongles have a data throughput limit with the suppliers connection plan which means when you have downloaded more than your quota it will fallback to considerably slower speeds. For grabbing emails, occasional skyping and basic web browsing you would be fine.. anything that involves streaming or big uploads/downloads it wouldn't be worth it


----------



## Joe Kilroy (Feb 21, 2011)

That's really helpful thanks for the replies. I'm a teacher, I need Skype chat ( NO video) for about 3 hours per day..and wouldn't be downloading anything. Do you know offhand what the costs are for this, is the dongle a one-off payment or will I be billed monthly?. I don't even have a SIM car here yet as I lived in Russia, I suppose the next thing is a local SIM, would I be able to get this dongle on a Pay as you go phone or will I need a contract, do you know?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joe Kilroy said:


> That's really helpful thanks for the replies. I'm a teacher, I need Skype chat ( NO video) for about 3 hours per day..and wouldn't be downloading anything. Do you know offhand what the costs are for this, is the dongle a one-off payment or will I be billed monthly?. I don't even have a SIM car here yet as I lived in Russia, I suppose the next thing is a local SIM, would I be able to get this dongle on a Pay as you go phone or will I need a contract, do you know?


we have one on a monthly 'contract' which my OH uses for out of the house if he can't get to a bar with wifi - I think it's about 40€ a month - you can just pay month by month - you don't have to sign your life away!

there must be some limit or other on it, because my OH lent it to a mate for a month & the bill was 70€+!!

OH was NOT happy as you can imagine

I can't get more info at the mo since he's away


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

All the operators have dongles as PAYG or contract, it generally works out cheaper with a contract but it depends on your usage and intentions. On an 18 month contract it is about 9€ a month with Vodafone: http://tienda.vodafone.es/do/catalogo/comprar/modemcontrato?p=9f3ef789ccf24300af0318b3903ca08e


----------



## Joe Kilroy (Feb 21, 2011)

Really helpful all, thanks again for this info, so glad to know it's possible, means I can get out from under the girlfriend's feet and do my lessons anywhere...luxury!!
:ranger:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

I assume there are no cafes with wifi local to you, we are surrounded by them! I wouldn't bother with a dongle here for sure, just grab a coffee and a tostada, plug in a headset and teach from the luxury of your local!


----------



## Joe Kilroy (Feb 21, 2011)

ShinyAndy said:


> I assume there are no cafes with wifi local to you, we are surrounded by them! I wouldn't bother with a dongle here for sure, just grab a coffee and a tostada, plug in a headset and teach from the luxury of your local!


Hi, We live a bit out in the wilds, on an Urbanisation called Alcaidesa, one of those places with hardly any infrastructure . There's one local pub where the landlord said they have Wi-Fi but every day I've been and he said it was off, and in the end I gave up. Nearest cafes are in Gib, and as you can imagine with all the border queues it's a hassle to get in and out. I think a dongle is the answer!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Best bet is to find someone with a smartphone and see if they have 3G coverage where you are thinking of using it. None of the operators will tell you if it will work or not, most just tell you it will in an attempt to get you to buy one. If you are in the middle of nowhere, you need to be pretty sure you are going to get proper high speed 3G access if you are paying for it.


----------



## Joe Kilroy (Feb 21, 2011)

ShinyAndy said:


> Best bet is to find someone with a smartphone and see if they have 3G coverage where you are thinking of using it. None of the operators will tell you if it will work or not, most just tell you it will in an attempt to get you to buy one. If you are in the middle of nowhere, you need to be pretty sure you are going to get proper high speed 3G access if you are paying for it.


Thanks Andy, my girfriend has 3G and her reception is very good. 
Wish we had more internet cafes around here, alas the crisis has left this place a ghost town full of unfinished flats and littered with cranes. MAybe they could act as good antennae?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> All the operators have dongles as PAYG or contract, it generally works out cheaper with a contract but it depends on your usage and intentions. On an 18 month contract it is about 9€ a month with Vodafone: Vodafone: Seleccionar tarifa de tu Módem USB


Hi

Most contracts worth anything are between 40 & 50 euros a month. Yes it depends on usage, but you would be surprised just how quick you will use your allowance. 

Think about downloading anti-virus updates, firewall updates, and the Microsoft updates; hence a word of caution. I too live in an area without land lines so use a dongle all the time. I have been known to use 5Gb in a month, but normally it is around 2Gb. Mine is Movistar because IT WORKS HERE. It also works in other towns and cities as do all the other suppliers. 

Davexf


----------



## casaconsults (Apr 30, 2011)

*Expensive and bad service*

In Spain the internet service companies all have similar prices and are not good for the cost of the service.
Greetings to all


----------



## yo_soy (Feb 18, 2010)

I had a Vodafone 'dongle' (I just asked for a 'llave') when I first got here and while the connection was quite good, for a while, the cost of it was ridiculous, €50 a month on a PAYG 'deal'. I had a dongle with T-Mobile in the UK last summer and it was only £15 a month.

Anyway, it stopped working after about a month and after sending it to Madrid to be repaired it came back in the same condition so I got a refund.


----------



## Joe Kilroy (Feb 21, 2011)

yo_soy said:


> I had a Vodafone 'dongle' (I just asked for a 'llave') when I first got here and while the connection was quite good, for a while, the cost of it was ridiculous, €50 a month on a PAYG 'deal'. I had a dongle with T-Mobile in the UK last summer and it was only £15 a month.
> 
> Anyway, it stopped working after about a month and after sending it to Madrid to be repaired it came back in the same condition so I got a refund.



hmmm....a bad news story with dongles. 50 E a month does seem expensive :confused2:


----------



## Joe Kilroy (Feb 21, 2011)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> Most contracts worth anything are between 40 & 50 euros a month. Yes it depends on usage, but you would be surprised just how quick you will use your allowance.
> 
> ...


Yes, we have Movistar too here..seems like this local one might be the best bet.

So, stupid question maybe , but do i need a phone contract BEFORE i can even think about an internet dongle?


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> Most contracts worth anything are between 40 & 50 euros a month. Yes it depends on usage, but you would be surprised just how quick you will use your allowance.
> 
> ...


I pay eu50 per month for a dongle. No contract. Vodaphone - unlimited use. Works extremely well!!


----------



## doyleshelly (Jan 31, 2011)

Im using the vodafone portable monthly deal with unlimited access, the signal can be a bit off sometimes for skype etc and its expensive but great for travelling and working from home.
I got mine at phone house


----------



## Joe Kilroy (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks both! I'm still deciding what to do.


----------

